# So much to do so little time!



## gamerfreak (Mar 13, 2006)

UGH! Its september alreayd and ive done absolutly nothing. Everything for my yard hount is still in storage! Heres teh stuff I wanted to get done:

-Repair foam tombstones
-Build new fencing
-Make new PVC dummy and flesh out the ones I have
-Make a glosing and shutting box
-Paint my coffin which is alreayd primed (and weighs about 200 lbs).

I hope I can get most of it done by the 20th of october.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

You will!!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Yup, you will. Just start with the project you're most excited about and it all will fall together...


----------

